# Problem with video driver



## Petar (May 26, 2015)

I try to install driver to my video card but I have some problems. I find my driver is nvidia 340.340.76. I found this driver and in port tree, but when I try to install there it tells me first I must install kernel source to /usr/src.
I tried to do it with `svnlite checkout [URL]https://sun0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.1[/URL] /usr/src`.
But then it says

```
Unable to connect to a repository at URL https://sun0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.1 hostname not servname provided, or not known
```
I don't know what to do now. I'm new in FreeBSD so please someone help me.


----------



## wblock@ (May 26, 2015)

The URL is svn, not sun.


----------



## Petar (May 27, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> The URL is svn, not sun.


Thank for your help. But now I have another problem I correct the address and start to install the source BUT

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/ofv/ofv_standard.c sun:E000060 Operation time out
```
When I try to install again there it says

```
'/usr/src' is already locked
```
I try to delete all from /usr/src/ folder and to try all again... but there is no option for delete. How can I remove all and to try again?


----------



## wblock@ (May 27, 2015)

It is very difficult to tell exactly what you are doing.  I would delete /usr/src (`rm -rf /usr/src`), then do a fresh checkout.


----------



## Petar (May 27, 2015)

Not Again 
I install kernel source successful but when I try to install video driver I had new problem:

```
nvidia-driver-340.340.76 depend on file: /compat/linux/etc/redhat-release - not found
Veryfying install for /compat//linux/etc/redhat-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6
Linux_base -c6-6.6_4 linuxulater is not (kid)loaded.
Error code 1
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 27, 2015)

Either setup the Linuxulator or run `make config` in the port and deselect the LINUX option.


----------

